# How high do you rev your DC motor ?



## Peter S (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a NetGain Impuls 9 and only rev it 4500rpm...how high do you rev your DC motor ?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Peter S.

IIRC, the recommended max for the 9" motors is 6000 RPM. George (at NetGain) says, though, that for long life they should spend most of the time between 2000-3500 RPM. 4500 RPM seems like an overly conservative high RPM limit to me UNLESS because of your gearing you spend a lot of time at that RPM (ie - direct drive). If you have a transmission, and the voltage to support the higher RPM, try 5000 as your limit instead.


----------



## Peter S (Mar 5, 2009)

My gearbox are locked in 3 gear, 4500rpm≈90km/h ,cruising =3500 rpm, but Iam putting my gearstick back again to aviod high amps in low speeds.

So 5000 rpm for short time is ok ?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

My understanding is that 5000 rpm is fine for that size motor for brief periods - maybe a few seconds at a time - but my opinion is that EVs, even those with powerful controllers and motors, greatly benefit from at least a two speed transmission (say, 2nd and 4th out of a 5sp.)


----------

